
Commercial pig farm in China jams drone signal to combat swine fever crooks - onetimemanytime
https://news.yahoo.com/commercial-pig-farm-china-jams-074427999.html
======
aaron695
So obviously no one is dropping swine flue from drones.

But it does seem true the company did use this reason for why they had GPS[?]
blockers [1]

So the question is why did they have them?

Because they believed the hysteria?

Or are competitors, gangsters, police using drones to watch their business?
Outside of China it would no doubt be to stop animal activists. GPS blockers
for their trucks?

[1] [https://www.nbcnews.com/news/china/chinese-pig-farm-jams-
dro...](https://www.nbcnews.com/news/china/chinese-pig-farm-jams-drone-crooks-
spreading-african-swine-fever-n1105631)

------
yorwba
Since this is a Reuters story, the original source you should've submitted is
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-
swinefever/commerci...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-
swinefever/commercial-pig-farm-in-china-jams-drone-signal-to-combat-swine-
fever-crooks-idUSKBN1YO0JE)

~~~
onetimemanytime
saw it, read it and thought it was interesting. But, Yahoo licenses it, so
ethically it's better for Yahoo to get the clicks given that I saw it there.

